# What age do they fill out?



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

My 11 month old is still pretty long and lanky looking. I'm wondering if I'm feeding him too little, or if it will just take time for him to fill out. (he gets 2.5 cups of adult orijen a day). He is healthy and has had a battery of tests. He was 62lbs at 8.5 months, not sure how much he weighs now. I can sometimes see his ribs when he is running.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What line is your dog? I know most GSDs fill out between 2-2.5 years, but the working lines don't fill out until about 3 years or longer.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What she said- two or three years. Don't hurry it along- think lean and mean and let it happen naturally.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you feed anything other than those 2.5 cups of orijen per day? How much exercise is he getting? And when you say he's had a battery of test... what was he tested for and why?

And agreed with what everyone else said about when you can expect them to fill out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

2-3 years. Keep in mind larger dogs dont finish growing and filling out as quickly as little yip yaps. They have a lot more work to do so it takes longer. Riley (mixed) didnt stop growing and filling out until after he was 4 years old. BUT he was also fixed when he was 6 months old per adoption requirements so i think thats why it took him longer to fill out and be noticably finished doing so.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Lean is healthy in my opinion. I had a girl that looked like a 10 month old puppy until she was three years old. She lived till 13 with No health problems until the end.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dax is 16 months and he has just started filling out. He's also really tall which makes him look even lankier.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante didn't really look like a grown up until he was 3 (neutered at 14 months).

He's WGSL with a some working lines thrown in the mix

Franz von Knoefler - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is 2.5 years old (and raw fed) and intact and has really started filling out these past 6 months or so. I still think he is getting wider (chest) every day though! His sire wasn't completely done until he was about 3-4 so, I know he still could a bit more too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta is 1.5 and she still looks like she's 9-10 months old. She's not spayed yet either.


----------



## Kathlena (Dec 23, 2012)

*I'm not quite sure.*

My male German Shepherd Gunner just turned 19 months old today, and he's still not very big. He only weighs 73lbs (33kg) though. Here's a photo of him, he might be filling-in a bit, he's still intact all the same. Here's a photo on what he looks like..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

11 months is prime lanky age for these dogs. Think of them as 15 or 16 year old kids. They don't start to fill out until 2-3 years old.


----------

